# C# Required Assembly in the GAC



## juliensoucy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi mates, i developed a program in C# with visual studio 2010.

The program require MySql.Data.dll in order to work.

I published a setup so others can install it on their computer.

When I try to install it on another computer i have this error :
<< Unable to install or run the application. The application requires that assembly MySql.Data. Version 6.3.6.0 be installed in the Global Assembly Cache (GAC) first. >>

I tried to create a Setup Project and in the File System i added the Special Folder "Global Assembly Cache Folder", i added my dll in it and set the Register Propriety to vsdrCOM instead of NotRegister.

I also verified the build order so that the Setup project in executed before the main program installation.

And it still don't work. When i verify in my C:/Windows/Assembly , the assembly is not there.

Anyone have a suggestion ?


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Try this thread on the MySQL Developer Zone. You have to read each post individually, but this seems to the same issue you are having.


----------

